
A list of coding bootcamp scams - mooreds
https://twitter.com/lzsthw/status/1212284566431576069
======
ipsocannibal
As a person who has never attended nor considered a "bootcamp" what are their
the appeal over a more traditional school while trying to enter a computing
profession?

~~~
rainwolf
Probably because they offer to make you employable in just a few months.

